# New animals



## kankryb (Dec 26, 2021)

Got myself some geckos to pass time while bluetongues are brumating 
Yellow crested geckos


----------



## pwood (Dec 26, 2021)

they are adorable! wish they were available in aus.


----------



## kankryb (Dec 27, 2021)

So easy to keep and breed and very cheap to


poppywood said:


> they are adorable! wish they were available in aus.


And we wish we could get all your little geckos and skinks


----------



## ElapidHooks (Dec 27, 2021)

Those look wicked kankryb!!!


----------



## Python (Dec 28, 2021)

Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------

